# A cover of mine



## wartomods (Jun 20, 2009)

I d like to share a cover of Sunday Smile by Beirut that i did on guitar

SoundClick artist: wartomods - page with MP3 music downloads


----------



## bote (Sep 1, 2009)

i was momentarily possessed by the thought you might be inhuman, so i checked the threads you started, nice cover, how come no personal details question mark


----------



## wartomods (Oct 31, 2009)

ahah, inhuman you say, interesting


----------

